# .



## secuono

_______


----------



## Mini Horses

Besides cuteness, do you have plans for "zumi" on the farm?  

Maybe "zoomie" would be more accurate. -- he was sure doing that!


----------



## Kusanar

He's too cute. I love Brahmas. I know he's a zebu, but they are pretty much the same thing. Those pretty doe eyes and big bunny ears are too cute and his tiny hump!


----------



## animalmom

Poor thing!  He's had a rough time and with your excellent care/concern he will become strong and grow well.  He is a cutie... but you don't seem to have any animals that are any other way.


----------



## ButtonHerder

He’s really cute! I’m sorry he’s sick, and hope he gets better.


----------



## Finnie

Hope he’s feeling better today.


----------



## Finnie

secuono said:


> Only good news is that the 3x day 3 pint feedings are fattening him up.


That’s got to help.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Poor little guy! I hope he gets better soon! Has the breeder said anything about the calf getting sick or the vet's opinion regarding the amount of milk to feed?


----------



## caprines.n.me

Maybe I'm confused, but aren't there are 8 pints in a gallon?  Nine pints is more than a gallon.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

What did the vet say? Does he have an infection? 

@farmerjan  have you seen this thread? Any suggestions for a calf with fever?


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

What about electrolytes? Can you give cows Pedialyte?


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Baymule said:


> Farmerjan has seen this thread. After the O. P. Made it VERY clear to @Ridgetop on her new dog thread that it  was a journal, not asking for help, we figured she already knows everything and doesn’t need any help, especially from members with an entire lifetime of experience.


Ok, sorry. Wasn't trying to start anything, I didn't see that thread. Just trying to loop in more experienced cow people who might be able to help. I'll shut up now.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

secuono said:


> Infection likely, somewhere, unknown where. Said it could be in liver or kidney or ulcer related or ???. =/


Is the vet going to give him antibiotics? Poor little guy, I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## caprines.n.me

You have  lot going on and you're dealing with a lot.  Ponies sheep, a silly dog and a sick calf can be stressful.  It makes perfect sense to listen to your veterinarian where Zim is concerned.  Also, it looks like you do an awful lot by yourself so you hang in there.  I'm rooting for you!  Hope Zim quickly turns a corner towards health.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Aren't cows supposed to be 102-103 ish? Is he still acting sick?


----------



## Chebird

Praying for your little guy. <3 I was happy to see him drinking out of a bucket.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Has he been wormed? What does the vet say about him refusing food? Could it still be the ulcer? Do you know what caused the ulcer?


----------



## Simpleterrier

I don't know who's mad at who but I would ask farmerjan. She has more experience than most vets. I have always been under the idea that u don't tube after a week or so old and that could mess them up. U can ignore this if u like. But old farmer's can teach vets alot of things.


----------



## farmerjan

Made a post on your "sick calf" thread but at this point I don't have any real suggestions.  He has had so much done that  I have no ideas.   You could try just plain whole milk from the grocery store,  heated a cup at a time.... just to change up the taste.  ? I would contact the original owners, see if they have any suggestions.


----------



## misfitmorgan

secuono said:


> 101.2F
> Had morning tubing before I checked the other thread.


If you mean for skipping feeding, should be fine. Skip tonight and tomorrow morning bottle then do electrolytes tomorrow evening then calf replacer wednesday morning. Give him probiotic gel today. Best advice I have if you are trying that route.


----------



## misfitmorgan

secuono said:


> I have this powder, should I go get the gel instead?
> View attachment 86790View attachment 86791



I used the probios gel but I dont know if one is better then the other.

Comparing ingredients and dosage
Blue Ribbon - 60 billion CFU bacteria - dosage 2.5g/day
Probios - min 10 million CFU bacteria - dosage 10g

I would say it is a pretty similar product, it has the same 4 strains of bacteria. Just give 10g once and then dont give anymore for a few days at least. It is not possible to overdose on but to much probiotics can cause bloating, gas, and nausea which won't help his appetite or how well he appears.


----------



## Chebird

How's the little guy doing?


----------



## misfitmorgan

secuono said:


> Not good.
> He may die or be on/off sickly forever.
> 
> Blood test showed he may not of gotten colostrum or of inferior quality, but others googled it and the test is unreliable after day 7. So why did the vet test it?
> 
> May have multiple abscesses in organs, but no way to test it. And septicemia, but idk if that can be tested.
> 
> He's on Polyflex 2mL 2× a day for 2wks, supportive care & a shyt ton of luck...AKA living on a prayer.



Can't say why the vet tested for it and I also cant say the info I found is the end all be all. 

I hope he recovers.


----------



## Chebird

Awwwww, you are going through the wringer.   Praying . . .


----------



## Chebird

Thank you so much for the update! Sounds like good news such as it is. Still praying for your little guy.


----------



## animalmom

A very hopeful YEAH!!!!


----------



## Margali

secuono said:


> Now to get his feet to heal...Trimmed the toes a bit, but they're different than sheep or horse hooves...I can't tell how tall the wall should be and the sole is so hard. It's confusing. There isn't any wall past the sole, either.


The Hoof GP on youtube is excellent resource for cow hooves. Glad he's starting to feel better!


----------



## Kusanar

From watching youtube videos of people trimming dairy cattle, it looks like they more or less trim them like sheep, just take it all flat to the bottom of the sole and knock the dewclaws down. 

I would imagine as young as he is, that he likely just doesn't need a trim yet as it appears that cattle are trimmed every 6 months or so. 

I believe you said the vet said that he was slightly foundered. Apparently that can happen with too much milk, maybe you just foundered him a little with the lamb strength milk when you were tubing him. From the sounds of it, it isn't a huge deal and he should recover ok though.


----------



## Kusanar

Baymule said:


> Many people come here for that very reason of learning all they can before acquiring new animals. Indeed, I studied here for 5 years before we moved to our place and bought sheep, and have asked for help along the way.


Exactly, I'm interested in getting sheep in the next few years (Jacobs) and I am on here, I have subscribed to the entire sheep forum and have almost read every thread in that forum from beginning to end, I watch sheep farmers on YouTube to see how they manage things. 

No, I may not take everything they use and try it (one is a commercial meat sheep farm with 400 ewes that live in barns their entire lives, I will not be keeping mine inside, but learning about sheep issues, diseases, behavior, lambing is still very helpful no matter who you learn it from) but I can take bits and pieces from multiple places to decide how I will manage mine when I get them.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Kusanar said:


> Exactly, I'm interested in getting sheep in the next few years (Jacobs) and I am on here, I have subscribed to the entire sheep forum and have almost read every thread in that forum from beginning to end, I watch sheep farmers on YouTube to see how they manage things.
> 
> No, I may not take everything they use and try it (one is a commercial meat sheep farm with 400 ewes that live in barns their entire lives, I will not be keeping mine inside, but learning about sheep issues, diseases, behavior, lambing is still very helpful no matter who you learn it from) but I can take bits and pieces from multiple places to decide how I will manage mine when I get them.


I love Sandi!!!


----------



## Kusanar

misfitmorgan said:


> I love Sandi!!!


Lol, me too!


----------



## misfitmorgan

Well I'm glad you calf is doing much better and glad you learned what not to do with a new calf. You should not have deleted all of your posts now though because this thread will not be of help to anyone else but I suppose you dont care about that.


----------



## Finnie

secuono said:


> _______


It’s a pity this thread has been butchered. I checked in to see if Zim was continuing to heal. 

I hope he will be ok.


----------



## Chebird

How is the little cutie doing?


----------



## Kusanar

Chebird said:


> How is the little cutie doing?


I'm pretty sure the OP is not going to reply or update further.


----------

